# Painted semi-gloss over semi-gloss without sanding or priming -- now what?



## ShrimpBurrito (Mar 17, 2009)

I now know that sanding and/or priming paint with luster with semi-gloss and above is critical before painting over it. Unfortunately, I did not know before painting semi-gloss over semi-gloss. Last coat went on about 24-36 hours ago. It's a bedroom, so all latex paint.

Much of the paint is streaky -- kinda looks like heavy primer. Much of it is fully intact, but there are a number of parts that peeled right up when I pulled up the tape. When I pull it, I can keep peeling and peeling, removing more and more paint. If I am really careful, I can peel off a sheet 6-10 inches wide.

I am already planning on sanding and then priming with Kilz before reapplying the top coat. My question is: does that paint that I just applied (some of which is peeling) have to be removed before doing so? Or can I just scruff it, prime it, and put on the top coat?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pull the tape right after you paint. The paint hasn't cured yet so it will sometimes stick to itself better than the wall till it has cured.


----------



## ShrimpBurrito (Mar 17, 2009)

Matthewt1970 said:


> Pull the tape right after you paint. The paint hasn't cured yet so it will sometimes stick to itself better than the wall till it has cured.


I did, actually. I painted the baseboard, doors, and windows first, waited a day, and then taped them in order to paint the walls. When I pulled up that tape immediately after painting the walls, the paint underneath the tape on the windows, doors, and baseboard stuck to the tape and pulled up.

But for those windows, doors, and baseboard that haven't had the paint pull up, can I just scruff and prime them before putting on a new top coat? Or does that paint have to actually come off?

Dave


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

ShrimpBurrito said:


> I am ...planning on sanding and then priming with Kilz before reapplying the top coat. My question is: does that paint that I just applied (some of which is peeling) have to be removed before doing so? Or can I just scruff it, prime it, and put on the top coat?


Paint less then a few weeks old is still too fresh for a proper "scratch test"

Before re-painting any loose or ill-adhering paint must be scraped and sanded off

Kilz is a stain-blocking primer (sealer), and not the proper product for this application
You need a more "adhesion" type primer


----------



## ShrimpBurrito (Mar 17, 2009)

slickshift said:


> Paint less then a few weeks old is still too fresh for a proper "scratch test"
> 
> Before re-painting any loose or ill-adhering paint must be scraped and sanded off
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment. So would you agree that the best course of action would be to wait 2 weeks, sand any areas where there was peeling, and then apply primer?

Any suggestions for a more adhesive primer? Or suggestions at least for what I should look for? Will it be marked as an adhesive primer?

Many thanks for all your suggestions! :thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh yes, wait if possible

Unfortunately, most manufacturers promote all their primers as "one product for all applications" products
If this was true, there wouldn't be so many darn primers on the market
They'd all have just one

Usually your local Paint Store Staff (not the big box ones) can guide you to what's best available to you/them for your needs (in this case, adhesion)
Personally I have nothing against Zinsser's or Sherwin Williams primers, in fact I prefer them for some apps
But however, the most "adhesion-oriented" acrylic primer I've come across is Benjamin Moore's Fresh Start All-Purpose Interior/Exterior (which is also touted as a stain-blocker...uh...no...but that's another thread...lol)


----------



## ShrimpBurrito (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok, thanks for suggestion. So just to be clear, you don't think removing the semi-gloss I just put on is necessary, right? If so, what is to prevent it from just peeling off in the future, say once the surface of the new primer and top coat is chipped and that "unadhered" surface is exposed?

Many thanks for your help. I really am in the dark here, and I'm certainly not a painter, so your insight is greatly appreciated.

Dave


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Uh...kinda...maybe...
That's the point actually

It _might_ adhere

No I'd advise waiting only to be sure that anything that _might_ adhere, will adhere
Then you'd be sure it's n_ecessary_, and avoid _possible_ future issues

To be _sure_, remove any ill-adhering coatings _right now_

Sorry, most painting problems aren't a _will_ or _won't_ type of deal
Paint generally _wants_ to stick, and _can_ in most circumstances
(ever spill even the cheapest paint where you don't want it...? Good Luck trying to remove it!)


----------

